

SourceForge grabs GIMP for Windows’ account, makes installer push adware - MBCook
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/05/sourceforge-grabs-gimp-for-windows-account-wraps-installer-in-bundle-pushing-adware/

======
greenyoda
See related discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9612152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9612152)

